# Any one studied the 08 Tribute yet?



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just had a 750 mile long weekend touring the midlands and down south and my TV mount stayed up now it is bolted and plated. Did not get chance to try the new shape Ducato Fiamma External thermal screen blinds as it did not get cold enough on an evening, one day it was 20deg in Kent! bit cooler now here in Yorkshire, can not believe how mild it has been.

Anyway I digress, I saw a Tribute in a dealers on my travels and it looked like a new model. It had rear black doors and as the side door was open I could see a totally different TV mount which seemed to recess into the cupboard. Thats as far as I looked as the lad and OH wanted to plow on as we were running late. 

Anyone seen this model, are there any other changes ?


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

going to the nec tomorrow so i will have a good look, will chuck all the bedding out into the isle and jump up and down on the roof just for a bit of revenge. :wink:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

had a look arround one today at the nec,they have lowered the beds,differant catches on the lockers,go faster stripes in the floor patern,black panels on the rear doors,[dont like]].not alot realy.

on a lighter note,if you register your camper with the dealer,fiat will do the upgrade on the leaking scuttle panel,

good show down there today,very busy.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Cheers Fridgeman sounds like some of the niggles may have been addressed on the new model, most interestingly the seat height, thats what creates some ridicule from MH owners & quests in my Tribby, I now apologise for it before opening the door! 

Interesting about the scuttle, I rang the Fiat MH helpline in the manual and they said all new Fiats will receive a re-call letter to have it swapped. I rang Stoneacre Fiat in Doncaster and they no nothing about it.

I have wd40, tape and mastic sealing it at the moment :roll: 
Cheers P


----------

